# MECA 2X Murfreesboro, TN. 6/12



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody gonna make this one?

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm trying to but no guarantees........


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Will be out of town..


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I plan to be there.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

OK....GA., AL., SC., NC., TN, MS., KY guys...who is in? C'mon guys. Lets get in the lanes. The VA and Baltimore shows were a good showing. ATL and the vicinity should know I'm working on hosting a GTG for tuning and work before the meet. I have more tools than a Home Depot, wiring, MDF, Misc deadener, should have some RTA's to work with, Reference disk burning is unlimited......lets get this rolling.

BTW:...The old smoker has been in the repair stages and will be put through the paces for this weekend if enough show. 6/11 for work and tuning....6/12 is the show/meet right up I-75 and across I-24 north of Chattanooga, TN. 3 hours north of Kennesaw, GA.
Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

1 more week. Anybody else going?

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in. I should be able to make it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not me. Car is in shambles.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Not me. Life is in shambles.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Count me in. I should be able to make it.


I'm in Kennesaw and will be doing some tuning and getting ready for the show on Saturday if you want to come by the house. I think Mark Brooks is going to try and make it up on Saturday too. If you want to come by drop me a PM and I'll pass along my addy and phone number. Unlike some people on here (Bikinipunk) I'll answer or return a call. He's got a nice bod but rude as hell when it comes to communications.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hey, hey... I have a *fantastic *bod. not just "nice".


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> hey, hey... I have a *fantastic *bod. not just "nice".


Let it go dude unless you're bringing that bod over here on the day before so we can........OH MAN!......nm.

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Ew...............


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm in Kennesaw and will be doing some tuning and getting ready for the show on Saturday if you want to come by the house. I think Mark Brooks is going to try and make it up on Saturday too. If you want to come by drop me a PM and I'll pass along my addy and phone number. Unlike some people on here (Bikinipunk) I'll answer or return a call. He's got a nice bod but rude as hell when it comes to communications.
> 
> Chuck




What time are you getting started on Saturday?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> What time are you getting started on Saturday?


Got up at 4:30am to beat the heat. Got alot of work to do today on the truck.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

From left to right:
First Place.....First Place.....First Place......LOL









Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Thanks Kurt.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! D's car sounded awesome! AND Mark made it up on Saturday before the show for some tuning......and we all were together for the show. BUT believe it or not I have YET to hear his car.  Don't ask why or how but for some reason I never got in his car?????????????????


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> BUT believe it or not I have YET to hear his car.  Don't ask why or how but for some reason I never got in his car?????????????????




Shame on you, that should've been the whole reason for going to the show! Team AP reppin' in the lanes...oh yeah.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

yup yup yup!

Chuck


----------

